# Ludwigia glandulosa vs Alternathera reinekii "roseafolia"



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

What do you think this plant is ? A Ludwigia glandulosa or a Alternathera reinekii "roseafolia"?









Submerged









Emerged









Emerged

Since the emerged steam is glabrous I think the plant could be a Ludwigia.

Thanks !

Juan


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's definitely _Alternanthera reineckii_. No question.

_L. glandulosa_ has alternate leaves anyway (is typically purple, etc).


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Second that!


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

I think you are both right. It is not a Ludwigia.

Thanks !

Juan


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello Juan,
normally, Ludwigia glandulosa has a dispersed leaf arrangement, that means 1 leaf per node. Alternanthera species (but several other Ludwigia spp., too) have a decussate leaf arrangement - 2 leaves per node.

Heiko


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

miremonster said:


> Hello Juan,
> normally, Ludwigia glandulosa has a dispersed leaf arrangement, that means 1 leaf per node. Alternanthera species (but several other Ludwigia spp., too) have a decussate leaf arrangement - 2 leaves per node.
> 
> Heiko


Yes Heiko, you are absolutly right, and that is why I wrote that Cavan and bigstick were right. 

Bye !

Juan


----------

